# ---> B&W B O R D E A U X



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








​







[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

A real maestro.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *christos-greece* and *GhostOfDorian*








[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the black & white effect; although it does tend to 'neutralise' the images, in that they could have been taken, almost, anywhere.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








​







[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]
















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The use of B&W creates an 'architectural effect', I think - in that it matters not whether the image is of a building, a tree or a vehicle - it is the lines and the detailing which most stand-out.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn right *openlyJane*








[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]








[/RIGHT]















[/RIGHT]​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

So beautiful!


----------

